# SOPA A good or a bad thing?



## MA-Caver (Jan 15, 2012)

I understand that Piracy is not a good thing at all %-} But to want to shut down useful sites is not a good thing either. There has to be some sort of middle ground here. 

http://www.craigslist.org/about/SOPA

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop_Online_Piracy_Act


----------



## granfire (Jan 15, 2012)

http://distanthorizons.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=ogeneral&action=display&thread=22579&page=1

A discussion about that from a couple of month ago.

Seemed to me like Big Money is trying to limit the information people can access through the net.

Not that that would be absolutely new either. When I was in Germany a few years back, I had a hard time accessing that very forum, even though I had memorized the url. I had to find a link to it to get on.
Youtube these days routinely blocks content for certain areas. So I might be able to view a video in germany but only get the 'sorry but no' message in the US or vice versa. 

I find these attempts disturbing.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 15, 2012)

It seems like SOPA is push back from the government and their presstitute mouth pieces.  No one is listening to them any more...Republicans don't like this.

Also, there is an unholy alliance between democrats and republicans here.  Democrat special interests in the entertainment industry want SOPA because it's the only way they can maintain control over the industry.


----------

